# Corel Drawings X3



## Special Tee (Nov 20, 2006)

Hello, I am expecting my Corel Drawings X3 software to arrive somtime today, hopefully I can spend this long weekend trying it out and see if it really is better than Sierra Design Maxx software that I presently use.
Can anybody chime in that is using this software and give me their testimony on Corel Drawings I would appreciate it.

Thanks...Kevin
Special Tees Custom Apparel


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

I have heard great things about drawings. Only thing is you still need to have knowledge of digitizing as well as a good working knowledge of CorelDRAW.


----------



## Special Tee (Nov 20, 2006)

Thats very true, I have been using Corel Draw since version 7, so I felt like it would be a good decision for me...!


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

I like the application. It picked it over AI because it was easier to learn and less expensive. I use it for everything except photos. I still like photoshop for those types of things.


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

Fred
Drawings is a digitizing plugin for CorelDRAW. Makes embroidery sew disks.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Fluid said:


> Fred
> Drawings is a digitizing plugin for CorelDRAW. Makes embroidery sew disks.


cool, what is the cost?


----------



## Special Tee (Nov 20, 2006)

The Embroidery Pro version will run you around $1700 to $2,000 depending on what moduals you want..


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Special Tee said:


> The Embroidery Pro version will run you around $1700 to $2,000 depending on what moduals you want..


That is cheaper than wilcom which runs from $15K to $30K


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

We use wilcom. debating on drawings as the majority of my work is created in Corel. Just havent decided on wether or not spending the extra money is worth it at this point.


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

I think if you already have a "true" embroidery digitizing software like Wilcom, or Tajima DG/ML by Pulse, you won't need a "conversion" program like drawings X3. The main problem with drawings X3 is that it's difficult to control the embroidery output, (stitch density, underlay, pull compensation, jumps, start/stop points, etc.) because it just converts the vector segment to an embroidery segment using a programmed set of values, which (depending on your modules) you can't change later. Drawings X3 is fine as a "first" embroidery software because it's cheaper specially if you already have Corel Draw X3, but one should ,later on, graduate to a True embroidery digitizing software. Tajima DG/ML by pulse has an extra feature very similar to drawingsX3, in that you can convert corel draw (12's) vector segments to embroidery segments. The conversion (back and forth) is time consuming.


----------



## Special Tee (Nov 20, 2006)

Actually on the contrary, with the Pro Version of Corel Drawings it is quite easy to change the density, pull comp, jumps and the start and end points. Given I have only been using Design Maxx by Sierra for about a year now, and those options were also available in this software, but I actually like Corel initially deciding what density and pull comp to use, then if I feel like they could or should be better, I can override those and take total control of the stitch file myself. What I really like about it is being able to go back to Corel Draw and edit my design and then generate a new stitch file instatantly....Very cool..! I for one and very impressed by this software, and I am sure there are better out there, but for those that are familiar with Corel Draw will love Corel Drawings..!!


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

I had a design I already digitized by myself sent to a friend with Drawings run the prog and sent me the dst file. I asked for the file to be default settings and the sewout came pretty close to my original. I believe it is just like the raster image separating plugins out there. They will do a good job to start but with some tweaking they will rock.


----------



## Special Tee (Nov 20, 2006)

It does work really well, I am just floored because all the old files that I had created in Corel Drawings for my t-shirt designs, I have been opening them up in Drawings and making embroidering files with them, I just can`t belive how easy it is, and how good they look..!


----------



## EmbDigitizing (Oct 30, 2006)

I have used Corel Drawings Pro, Wilcom and Tajima Pulse.
Corel drawings is a nice peice of software for vectors. you can change the stitch values and types, set start ends, add underlay.. and much more after the software converts vector to stiches. The sewout is pretty good as long as you have simple vectors, complicated ones are difficult to handle.

On the other hand the true pro's softwares which are Wilcom and Pulse, have been my best choice till now. Although they take more time and experice to digitize a design, the output is something that looks somewhat awsome.


----------



## aalda (Feb 21, 2007)

Kevin, 

What do you think about Design Maxx? Is it easy to learn? and does it produce excellent small lettering? Does Sierra offer digitizing training?

Thanks
Pat/AALDA Embroidery


----------



## specialta (Feb 21, 2007)

Hello Pat, well the Design Maxx software is a great software, I was just so use to Corel Draw, that I purchased Corel Drawings X3 software so my learning curve would not be so great. Yes the Design Maxx will create great small letters, it just depends on what font you choose, some fonts cannot be sewed out no matter what size they are..hahah....


Kevin


----------



## lennykuhn (Apr 18, 2007)

Can anyone tell me why I cannot import an Adobe Illustrator CS2 vector graphic (.ai) directly into DraWings and then select stitch to create an embroidery file? It is already a high quality vector graphic. If I choose .bmp and then convert it by sending it through trace the quality is not the same. Also I have a Brother PR-600 wich is not listed in the selection box, which .PES file should I select?

Thanks,


----------



## ex8face (Dec 27, 2007)

It is a compatibility issue that goes all the way back to the core programs you are using. Illustrator files have never gone good into CorelDraw. You can try and use the import command in CorelDraw. If this works, you should go ahead and save the file as a .cdr Then open it back up in DraWings. This should work. If it does not, there may be issues with some of the layers or effects that you are using in Illustrator. Try and make the file as simple as possible. Make all pieces simple wire frame with fills and no outlines. Make all text curves, and remove all raster effects. Try not to have a bunch of layers. Try and keep it all on a single plane. Remember to expand all of the items and combine things that can be. Don't leave what would be all black fill as like 3 or 4 chunks of odd shapes. If all of this does not work you may have to re-draw it in Corel.


----------

